# Was tun mit unbenutzter SEIDON 240V AIO



## RivetC60 (2. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

ich habe noch eine SEIDON 240V von Cooler Master hier liegen , war ursprünglich für meinen 2700x gedacht, leider habe ich aber keine AM4 Klammer mehr bekommen. 
Die AIO liegt hier inzwischen seit fast 2 Jahren ohne Nutzung rum, jetzt habe ich mehrfach gelesen das die nicht ewig liegen dürfen und wollte wissen ob die überhaupt noch zu gebrauchen ist und falls ja ob hier noch wer eine Idee hat wie man die ohne original Cooler Master Klammer https://www.cmstore.eu/cooling/amd-am4-upgrade-kit-for-seidon-series-rl-am4b-s12v-r1/ noch an meinen CPU bekommen könnte (das 3d Teil auf Thinkverse habe ich gefunden, lieber nicht ...) . Wäre wirklich schade die verrotten zu lassen.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. Dezember 2020)

CPU Cooling Mounting Bracket For CORSAIR Hydro Series H60/H80i/H100i/H100i GT EF  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für CPU Cooling Mounting Bracket For CORSAIR Hydro Series H60/H80i/H100i/H100i GT EF bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Zwar spät lieferbar aber solange überbrücken


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Dezember 2020)

Bei der angegebenen Liegezeit sehe ich für Kompaktwasserkühlungen allgemein keine Probleme. (Was soll denn das Problem sein - Korrosion, Algenbildung, Wasserverlust?) Ich weiß zumindest von zwei Corsair H70 (Erscheinungsjahr 2010!), die schätzungsweise 5 Jahre nicht genutzt wurden und eingelagert waren, inzwischen aber beide seit mehreren Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme im Einsatz sind.

Bei einem australischen Händler ist die Halterung angeblich noch auf Lager - kostet 5 AUD plus Versand: https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/jw-computers-cooler-master-amd-socket-am4-mounting-kit-269626/

Alternativ wäre auch eine Suchanfrage in Forenmarktplätzen einen Versuch wert; falls beides und auch keine Bastellösung infrage kommt, dann ist IMO der Verkauf am sinnvollsten - der Erlös könnte dann in eine für AM4-CPUs geeignete Lösung gesteckt werden.


----------



## RivetC60 (3. Dezember 2020)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> CPU Cooling Mounting Bracket For CORSAIR Hydro Series H60/H80i/H100i/H100i GT EF  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für CPU Cooling Mounting Bracket For CORSAIR Hydro Series H60/H80i/H100i/H100i GT EF bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Danke, bist du dir sicher das die passt, die Schrauben  kommen mir zu kurz vor, bzw. Cooler Master Pumpe scheint etwas dicker zu sein, hätte sonst kein Problem damit etwas zu warten, liegt ja auch schon eine weile und der Stock Kühler ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei der angegebenen Liegezeit sehe ich für Kompaktwasserkühlungen allgemein keine Probleme. (Was soll denn das Problem sein - Korrosion, Algenbildung, Wasserverlust?) Ich weiß zumindest von zwei Corsair H70 (Erscheinungsjahr 2010!), die schätzungsweise 5 Jahre nicht genutzt wurden und eingelagert waren, inzwischen aber beide seit mehreren Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme im Einsatz sind.
> 
> Bei einem australischen Händler ist die Halterung angeblich noch auf Lager - kostet 5 AUD plus Versand: https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/jw-computers-cooler-master-amd-socket-am4-mounting-kit-269626/
> 
> Alternativ wäre auch eine Suchanfrage in Forenmarktplätzen einen Versuch wert; falls beides und auch keine Bastellösung infrage kommt, dann ist IMO der Verkauf am sinnvollsten - der Erlös könnte dann in eine für AM4-CPUs geeignete Lösung gesteckt werden.



Danke, habe mir echt etwas Sorgen gemacht das die schon Müll ist. Im Zweifel verkaufe ich auch, Bastellösung ist auch ok, solange sie nicht aus PLA besteht.


----------



## Noel1987 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ansonsten frag doch Mal bei cooler master an ob die noch sowas haben


----------



## DAU_0815 (3. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei der angegebenen Liegezeit sehe ich für Kompaktwasserkühlungen allgemein keine Probleme. (Was soll denn das Problem sein - ...


Versprödung des Gummis, in Folge Risse und ein Totalausfall des Rechners


----------



## RivetC60 (3. Dezember 2020)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ansonsten frag doch Mal bei cooler master an ob die noch sowas haben


Habe ich direkt gemacht gehabt, die meinten erst es kommen noch mal welche und als ich dann noch mal nachgefragt habe hieß es die gebe es nie wieder und die hätten auch nichts mehr. War damit auch mein letztes Produkt von denen.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Versprödung des Gummis, in Folge Risse und ein Totalausfall des Rechners


Das dürfte ja nicht schneller eintreten als beim lauf, ist ja auch alles noch original verpackt. Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DAU_0815 (3. Dezember 2020)

RivetC60 schrieb:


> Das dürfte ja nicht schneller eintreten als beim lauf, ist ja auch alles noch original verpackt. Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


Doch, in Gummi sind Weichmacher und die müssen regelmäßig bewegt werden. Wenn Deine Wasserkühlung im Betrieb ist, reichen die Temperaturschwankungen dafür aus. Du siehst das bei allen Gummibauteilen, dass sie im Nichtbetrieb an der Oberfläche Risse bekommen. Das sollte nach zwei Jahren noch kein wirkliches Problem sein, ich würde aber einmal nachschauen, wie sich die Oberfläche verhält, denn Du die Schläuche leicht biegst


----------

